# Downhill in Mitte Schleswig-Holstein



## Timmö__ (2. August 2006)

Hallo,
wo kann man denn so umkreis Neumünster, Kiel, Malente, Elmshorn, Rendsbrug und dergleichen Downhill fahren bzw. schön Biken? 
Ein paar Homepages und Bilder bzw. Adressen wären schon cool,
danke im vorraus!


----------



## mistermongo (14. August 2006)

Ostholsteinische schweiz also Malente is der dieksee downhill...der beginnt in kreuzfeld in sonem kleinen kaff da..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

